# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Bakan torpilli TİM yolsuzluğunda ilginç gelişmeler

## bozok

*Bakan torpilli TİM yolsuzluğunda ilginç gelişmeler*


*Aydın Ayaydın* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*13.08.2009*



Eski Dış Ticaretten Sorumlu Bakan* Kürşad Tüzmen*’in okul arkadaşı ve kankası* Enis Eryılmaz* için, çakma üniversite diplomalı *Oğuz Satıcı* tarafından ihracatçıların parası ile İstanbul’da kurdurdukları* TTN şirketi*ne yapılan haciz işlemlerini konu alan dünkü yazım*** ihracatçı çevrelerinde büyük yankı uyandırdı.

Enis Eryılmaz’ın Bakan Tüzmen’in* “hatırıyla”* Genel Müdürü ve İcra Kurulu Başkanı olduğu şirket her yıl sermaye tüketmiş fakat Bakan Tüzmen ile dönemin TİM Başkanı Oğuz Satıcı’nın birliklere verdiği talimatlarla, sermaye artırımı yoluyla şirkete para enjekte edilmiş ve bu paralar da buharlaşmıştı. Genel Müdür Ersin Eryılmaz, Bakan Tüzmen ve Satıcı’nın görevleri sona erince pılısını pırtısını toplayıp istifa etmek zorunda kalmış, ancak borç altına sokulan TTN şirketi hacizlerle baş başa bırakılmıştı.

Bu yazım üzerine, okurlarımdan onlarca mail ve faks aldım. Enis Eryılmaz, eski bakan Tüzmen ve Oğuz Satıcı sac ayağının TTN şirketi ile ilgili uygulamalarını ve ihracatçıların parasının nasıl çarçur edildiğini gördükçe hayrete düşüyorum. Sanki bu koltuklar ömür boyu muhafaza edilecek ve günün birinde hesap sorulmayacakmış gibi akıl almayan yöntemlerle şirket sermayesi buharlaştırılmış. Okurlarımın iddiası, masraf karşılığı gösterilen gider belgelerin çoğunun sahte olduğu. Bunların incelenmesi halinde yolsuzluğun boyutu ortaya çıkacaktır. Dürüstlüğü ile tanınan Bakan üağlayan ve TİM Başkanı Mehmet Büyükekşi’nın, ucu kime dayanırsa dayansın, ihracatçıların parası ile keyif çatan bir saltanatın boyutlarını ortaya çıkaracağına inanıyorum.

Birliklerin Kürşad Tüzmen’in bakanlığı dönemindeki hesaplarının incelenmesi halinde, ballı yurtdışı seyahatlerinin kamuya ve ihracatçılara faturasının boyutu ve bundan kimlerin nasıl yararlandıkları da ortaya çıkacaktır. 

Bir okurumdan gelen mail’i aynen siz değerli okurlarıma aktarıyorum:


*“Aydın Bey,*

*Enis Eryılmaz, 2008 Temmuz ayında www.koysepete.com adı ile bir WEB sitesi kurdu. TTN’deki elemanları ve cihazları kullanarak (Bu cihazlar halen Enis Eryılmaz’da) Ankara’da 3 katlı bina kiraladı. Bu site 6 ayda en çok satış yapan 3. site oldu. Derken siparişler teslim edilmemeye başladı ve şirket birden ortadan kayboldu. Bankalara önemli miktarda borç taktığı söyleniyor. Ancak Enis Eryılmaz ortada yok.*

*Google’a ‘koysepete’yi aratırsanız sadece www.sikayetvar.com’da 1500 kişinin paralarını verip ürünlerini alamadıkları için şikayet ettiklerini görürsünüz.*

*Ama kendisi İstanbul Seyrantepe’deki yerinin ön tarafını bir özel TV’ye kiraladı ve arkasındaki bölümde kendisi oturup gizlenerek, Amerika’da nasıl iş kuracağının hazırlığını yapıyor. Oradaki yerini kiraladığı bile söyleniyor.*

*Enis Eryılmaz, Belediye seçimlerinde Oğuz Satıcı’nın araştırma ve iletişim hizmetlerini yürüttü. Eğer Satıcı kazansaydı, Bakırköy Belediyesi’nin halkla ilişkiler işini ve WEB TV işini yürüterek birlikte paralar kazanacaktı. Olmadı, Bakırköylü müsaade etmedi.*

*Bu konudaki yazınız kurumların nasıl özel amaçlara alet edildiğinin gündeme getirilmesi açısından önemli. İyi günler...”* 


Evet; bu, iddialardan sadece biri. Yetkilileri bu iddia ile ilgili göreve davet ediyorum.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

**(Yazarın dünkü yazısı aşağıdadır. / bozok)*

----------


## bozok

*TİM’in Bakan torpilli şirketine haciz kıskacı*


*Aydın Ayaydın 
gazetevatan.com* 
*12.08.2009*



Türkiye İhracatçılar Meclisi (TİM) yöneticileri bu ara kara kara düşünüyorlar. Dış ticaretten sorumlu eski Bakan Kürşad Tüzmen ve eski TİM Başkanı Oğuz Satıcı’nın bir tek gayeleri (!) vardı! O da ihracatçılarımızın satışını (!) artırmak. İki kafadar el ele verip ihracat artışı için projeler geliştirdiler. üyle bir proje geliştirdiler ki, bu proje ile bir taraftan Kürşad Tüzmen’in batık işadamı okul arkadaşı ve kankası Enis Eryılmaz’a ballı bir iş çıktı, diğer taraftan da ihracatçılarımıza bol kazançlı iş!.. Hayırlısı!..

Enis Eryılmaz, Bakan Tüzmen’in okul arkadaşı ve kankası. İşini batırmış, yeni bir iş arıyordu. Bakan Tüzmen’in yufka yüreği buna dayanabilir miydi? Hemen açtı telefonu diğer kankası TİM Başkanı Oğuz Satıcı’ya. *“Oğuz kardeşim, Bizim Enis’e ballı bir iş ayarlayalım. Kendisi bilgi iletişimini (batırmasını) iyi bilir. TİM’e bağlı birliklerden sermaye topla, bir şirket kur ve bu şirketin başına da tek sorumlu olarak Enis’i getir”* dedi.

Bakanından bu talimatı alan çakma üniversite diplomalı Oğuz Satıcı kolları sıvadı ve TİM Ticaret Bilişim Hizmetleri A.ş.’yi (TTN) kurdu. şirketin Genel Müdürlüğü’ne ve İcra Kurulu Başkanlığı’na da patronundan aldığı talimat gereği Enis Eryılmaz’ı atadı. şirketin ortakları TİM’e bağlı birlikler. şirket ihracatçılara internet portalı hazırlayacak ve bu portala girecek yabancı müşteriler Türk ihracatçılara buradan sipariş verecek. Böylece ihracatçılarımız satış patlaması (!) yapacaktı.

***

Aradan yıllar geçti ve TTN’nin sermayesi buharlaştı, ancak ihracatçıların satışı artmadı. Hatta TTN’den ihracatçıyı arayan soran da yok. TTN’nin Genel Müdürü Enis Eryılmaz, okul arkadaşı Bakan Kürşad Tüzmen ve eski TİM Başkanı Oğuz Satıcı sürekli lüks restoranlarda buluşuyor, ihracatçıların sermayesi ile* “ızgara balık”*lar yiyor; ne de olsa Kürşad Tüzmen balıktan iyi anlıyor. Böylece TTN’nin de sermayesi bitiyor. Bakan Tüzmen’in talimatıyla Oğuz Satıcı bütün birliklere sermaye artışı talimatını veriyor ve TTN’nin sermayesi artıyor. Bakan torpilli Genel Müdür Enis Eryılmaz kısa sürede bu paraları da hiç ediyor. Bakan’dan yeni bir talimat. Derhal yeni bir sermaye artışı. Bazı birlikler *“Kardeşim bu şirket sürekli para yutan bir canavar haline geldi. Bize bir yararı yok. Sermaye artışına katılmayalım”* dese de Bakan ve eski TİM Başkanı Satıcı bastırıyor, sermaye yeniden artırılıyor ve Enis Bey’in kasası yeniden harcanmak üzere doluyor. Ta ki Oğuz Satıcı TİM Başkanlığı’ndan ve Kürşad Tüzmen’de Bakanlıktan oluncaya kadar. 

Bu sıralar eş dost hatırına kurulan ve paraları hiç edilen TTN şirketine haciz üstüne hacizler yağıyor. Korkarım bu hacizler yavaş yavaş TİM’e doğru yola çıkacak ve yeni TİM Başkanı Mehmet Büyükekşi’yi sıkıntıya sokacak.

***

Elimdeki TTN’ye gelen icra takip ve ödeme emirleri ile haciz tutanaklarına bakıyorum, içim sızlıyor. Sıkıntıda olan ihracatçıların paraları nasıl da eşe dosta peşkeş çektirilmiş. Bu adamlar hala o görevlerde kalsaydı kim bilir ihracatçıların daha ne kadar parası boşu boşuna başka kanallara akacaktı.

Dış ticaretten sorumlu Bakan Zafer üağlayan’a sesleniyorum. Lütfen iki müfettiş gönder de bakalım ihracatçılar için kurulan TTN şirketinde ihracatçıların paraları nasıl buharlaşmış ve bu paralardan kimler nasiplenmiş. Ayrıca bu şirket, ihracatçılara bugüne kadar neler yapmış. Bakan üağlayan’ın bu işe el atacağını ümit ediyorum. Bakan el atsa da atmasa da okurlarımı bu konuda bilgilendireceğim.

...

----------

